# Good protein foods?



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi everyone I have given up on protein shakes as my body doesn't agree with them. Im bulking at the minute and id like to keep my protein level up to replace the shakes. Have you any good foods and snacks I could throw into my diet to up the protein easily. Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Beef

Chicken

Turkey

Salmon

Mackerel

Lamb

Pork

Eggs

Cheese

Tuna

Crab


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Greek yoghurt


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Quarks a good one, very versatile so can be added to foods (sauces, tuna, chicken etc) and a good little snack too when mixed with flavouring of some kind.


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

Let's also remember that bulking up is about a lot more than protein.

From your question I can tell your nutrition knowledge is very basic (no offense).

What is the rest of your diet like?

You need good complex carbs and also fat in your diet to bulk up not just protein.


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Cheers guys need to do a shop at tesco just need to know what to buy


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

bigjohnc said:


> Let's also remember that bulking up is about a lot more than protein.
> 
> From your question I can tell your nutrition knowledge is very basic (no offense).
> 
> ...


None taken john, my diet is basic im still learning and im using myfitnesspal to track my calories. I know obviously chicken, fish and red meats etc and im also eating nuts, peanut butter and eggs. But im interested in upping my protein as im not taking shakes and I think ill struggle. Thanks


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Tuna smootie....


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

BILTONG! Love me some Biltong!


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

What are your current stats, height, weight, age, training experience etc.

and what is your over all daily macros (calories broken down by protein, carbs and fats)


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bigjohnc said:


> What are your current stats, height, weight, age, training experience etc.
> 
> and what is your over all daily macros (calories broken down by protein, carbs and fats)


What's that got to do with anything lol?

Everyone seems obsessed with counting calories and tracking macros lately lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> What's that got to do with anything lol?
> 
> Everyone seems obsessed with counting calories and tracking macros lately lol


Fvck macros


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> What's that got to do with anything lol?
> 
> Everyone seems obsessed with counting calories and tracking macros lately lol


Because he's trying to bulk up and bulking up is not all about protein.

He's asked what a good protein food is because he can't stomach shakes, clearly very new to this so if we tell him to go eat as much chicken, steak and tuna as he can. He'll come back and say he didn't gain anything, we'll later find out he rammed the protein up to 300g+ a neglected carbs and fats.

Sometimes people don't ask the right questions and in this case I'm pretty sure he needs more advice on nutrition than what foods are high in protein.


----------



## Dr Longrod (Apr 28, 2015)

STW31988 said:


> BILTONG! Love me some Biltong!


What does it taste like buddy?

Cause I don't wanna say what it looks like.

I mean, I assume its meaty but...


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

bigjohnc said:


> What are your current stats, height, weight, age, training experience etc.
> 
> and what is your over all daily macros (calories broken down by protein, carbs and fats)


By the time he's replied with all that sh1te, testos will be shut !!!!!!

Op, just eat and plenty of it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fvck macros


I just make sure I'm getting enugh protein and the right amount of calories, never counted a carb or fat in my life haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> I just make sure I'm getting enugh protein and the right amount of calories' date=' never counted a carb or fat in my life haha.[/quote']
> 
> Even when I counted calories I didn't try and hit macro targets


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Surprisingly Gammon steaks are very high in protein being 57.1g per slice, Morrisons ones anyway.


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Guys thanks for your responses, im trying to bulk and have been doing this for 10-12 weeks approx. Ive gained 3lbs dont know if thats good or not. All ive been doing is trying to get over 3000 calories using the myfitnesspal app. I have been eating for example, porridge for breakfast, eggs, tuna sandwiches, chicken dinners, peanut butter on toast. Nuts and yogurts. I've hit the 3000 ok but my protein intake lacks a bit as I also took 2 shakes a day. Now I have realised my body cant take tge shakes im going to be really lagging in protein. All im asking for is snacks and good tips on what to eat to reach my target. Im 183lbs so im guessing on what ive read I needs 183g of protein to develop. Reason I ask as on my next shopping trip I want to buy the right foods. Thanks for all of your help


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

charlie82 said:


> Guys thanks for your responses, im trying to bulk and have been doing this for 10-12 weeks approx. Ive gained 3lbs dont know if thats good or not. All ive been doing is trying to get over 3000 calories using the myfitnesspal app. I have been eating for example, porridge for breakfast, eggs, tuna sandwiches, chicken dinners, peanut butter on toast. Nuts and yogurts. I've hit the 3000 ok but my protein intake lacks a bit as I also took 2 shakes a day. Now I have realised my body cant take tge shakes im going to be really lagging in protein. All im asking for is snacks and good tips on what to eat to reach my target. Im 183lbs so im guessing on what ive read I needs 183g of protein to develop. Reason I ask as on my next shopping trip I want to buy the right foods. Thanks for all of your help


have you tried having the shakes with food? ie, you have a meal that is lower than youd like in protein and make it higher by drinkng a shake with that meal?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

charlie82 said:


> Guys thanks for your responses, im trying to bulk and have been doing this for 10-12 weeks approx. Ive gained 3lbs dont know if thats good or not. All ive been doing is trying to get over 3000 calories using the myfitnesspal app. I have been eating for example, porridge for breakfast, eggs, tuna sandwiches, chicken dinners, peanut butter on toast. Nuts and yogurts. I've hit the 3000 ok but my protein intake lacks a bit as I also took 2 shakes a day. Now I have realised my body cant take tge shakes im going to be really lagging in protein. All im asking for is snacks and good tips on what to eat to reach my target. Im 183lbs so im guessing on what ive read I needs 183g of protein to develop. Reason I ask as on my next shopping trip I want to buy the right foods. Thanks for all of your help


just eat more eggs at breakfast time, and eat larger portions of chicken, beef etc. in your meals through the day, should cover your protein needs.

Unless you are 183lbs of lean body mass then you can get away with less protein than 183g.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

3lbs gained in 3 months bulking! Really?


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> 3lbs gained in 3 months bulking! Really?


Adam im trying my best here lol, Im obviously not eating right.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Eggs bro, 3-5 for breakfast and you have good fats and protein right there


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Eggs bro, 3-5 for breakfast and you have good fats and protein right there


5 eggs ill throw up lol any other ideas?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

charlie82 said:


> 5 eggs ill throw up lol any other ideas?


Really? Stick em in microwave for 2 mins and u have scrambled egg


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Really? Stick em in microwave for 2 mins and u have scrambled egg


Lol suppose could do that haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

charlie82 said:


> Lol suppose could do that haha


I didn't mean drink em loool


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> I didn't mean drink em loool


Ewww, even I cant drink them raw. Tried once, was like swallowing sperm.......

My wife told me :whistling:


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mildo said:


> Ewww, even I cant drink them raw. Tried once, was like swallowing sperm.......
> 
> My wife told me :whistling:


Ewwww u went to far there mildo hahaha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fried eggs and bacon


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

charlie82 said:


> Ewwww u went to far there mildo hahaha


 

:lol:


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Dr Longrod said:


> What does it taste like buddy?
> 
> Cause I don't wanna say what it looks like.
> 
> I mean, I assume its meaty but...


Yeah it doesn't look the most appealing snack I agree.

Well texture wise its just like Jerky if you've tried it, but taste wise its generally alot more plain (mainly because I get plain biltong) I would have to say cold roast beef would be reasonably close! Just chewier..


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Chicken

Milk

Sust

Deca

Dbol

Tuna


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I remember a thread like this years ago and people were recommending putting a tin of tuna in a pint of Pepsi Max.

I tried it a couple of times, not too bad. You just have to neck it back.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I remember a thread like this years ago and people were recommending putting a tin of tuna in a pint of Pepsi Max.
> 
> I tried it a couple of times, not too bad. You just have to neck it back.


Your chicken and rice smoothie recipe is worrldy.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> I remember a thread like this years ago and people were recommending putting a tin of tuna in a pint of Pepsi Max.
> 
> I tried it a couple of times, not too bad. You just have to neck it back.


it was a bad idea then.........

its still a bad idea now lol!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I remember a thread like this years ago and people were recommending putting a tin of tuna in a pint of Pepsi Max.
> 
> I tried it a couple of times, not too bad. You just have to neck it back.


Don't know what pepsi has to do with it. There is no disguising blended tuna, have done it for over 12 years lol.

The best way is to have a strong squash for after you have downed the tuna, and drink that.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> Don't know what pepsi has to do with it. There is no disguising blended tuna, have done it for over 12 years lol.
> 
> The best way is to have a strong squash for after you have downed the tuna, and drink that.


pure orange juice for me. Think it's cod its slightly acidic.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

There's not even 150 kcals in a can of tuna and around 32g protein - I'd rather have 2 scoops of whey than make myself vomit by blending that minge juice lol!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Archaic said:


> There's not even 150 kcals in a can of tuna and around 32g protein - I'd rather have 2 scoops of whey than make myself vomit by *blending that minge juice* lol!


Haha tuna is f*cking disgusting. I must be fortunate to have never come across minge juice smelling of tuna ?


----------

